# Beanstalk kings cross



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Just visited beanstalk round the back of kings cross. They have a great step up there including a k-30. My flat White was faultless. I talked to Shaun (who I knew in passing from kaffein) and he is buzzing with energy and really loving what they have achieved there. If only all train stations had such good coffee.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Did some training with Shaun at kaffeine, top bloke.

They are getting a lot of praise for their setup









Are they doing aeropress?

p.s. he rates the K30 as the best commercial grinder he's used


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

No I don't think they are doing aero press there didn't seem the space TBH


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I went through Kings Cross today as well, unfortunately I didn't have time for anything but a starbucks.

Maybe next time!

Where exactly is it?


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

It's just out the back. It's really close, if you had time to go to Starbucks then there is no excuse!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I made it yesterday, on my way through Kings Cross... I had a bit of time so managed to track it down - Right outside the main entrance.

What a lovely flat white I had, really tasty, complex shot!

They were using HB's Jailbreak.

Really, really recommended!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I have just spent 20 mins looking for it as I was early for my train from st pancras. Search as I may I could not find it

Next time maybe, heading north now to the land of calm and civilisation


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> I have just spent 20 mins looking for it as I was early for my train from st pancras. Search as I may I could not find it
> 
> Next time maybe, heading north now to the land of calm and civilisation


I think it is pretty much where I have dropped this pin. I'd call that round the back of kings cross and opposite the Eurostar entrances fat pancras










And a street view from st pancras road showing where it should be


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Ps if you happen to be in that area with some time I highly recommend going to kings cross continental stores. It's only 5 minutes walk from the station on Caledonia road opposite tesco. an amazing place to pick up Italian goods; his Palma ham freshly sliced is the best I've had and only £4 per half pound (220g ish). Great home made Italian sausages too. It looks very old looking and you could miss it but don't judge a book by its cover! He's been there for more than 30 years I think


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dave.wilton said:


> his Palma ham freshly sliced is the best I've had


You got Majorcan ham from an Italian grocer?









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Parma! Sorry. He slices it slightly thicker than normal


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I was looking in totally the wrong area. When I next go down to London I will look for both. the shop looks really interesting


----------

